# Tatuaje Box Bomb



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just an update on the sealed box of Tats that Ron is generously selling us for a deserving BOTL....we are at 14 bombers bombing. Need 6 more and we can send this bomb out! Lets get there and Zilla Kill this unsuspecting friend!!!

PM me for details, if interested!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lets Do This !!! Get on The List !!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Kipp,
Put me down for another $10. I will p****l it to Ron today.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Kipp,
> Put me down for another $10. I will p****l it to Ron today.


Awesome...thanks Shane! Just don't put yourself out for it...we will be sure to get to $20!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Awesome...thanks Shane! Just don't put yourself out for it...we will be sure to get to $20!


No biggie. Was able to pick up an extra shift this week. This BOTL is deserving of this.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> No biggie. Was able to pick up an extra shift this week. This BOTL is deserving of this.


Shane I thought you were stepping back for a spell - very nice gesture of you!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Shane I thought you were stepping back for a spell - very nice gesture of you!


This will be it. I want to see this one get off the ground.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

foster0724 said:


> This will be it. I want to see this one get off the ground.


you must have heard about the extra stuff zilla threw in...


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

shuckins said:


> you must have heard about the extra stuff zilla threw in...


I had not. But I can only imagine with Zilla!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

shuckins said:


> you must have heard about the extra stuff zilla threw in...


I was thinking the same thing! I was pretty sure it was going to be more.......knowing Kip, he can't seem to resist!! LOL!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I just fired another 10 to Ron too. Let's get this thing going guys!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The extra is coming from Zilla himself! Really all I did was get the ball rolling...this was Ron and Zillas bomb with the Zilla Killas encouragment. This box will be shipped tomorrow...gotta love Zilla and the Zilla Killas teaming up for this awesome bomb!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just sent the other payment to Ron.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm in... can't PM from phone, can you PM me?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

PM'd!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Zilla!
what were you doing in my super secret special private humidor?...and why is that box already taped closed? i've seen your paycheck,and you can't afford cigars like those with your paper route!

what?
he's your friend and he deserve's the best. well...i guess it's alright then...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

^ so much win


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

You guys are doing great, can't wait until I upgrade my stock, cause I'll definitely be joining the Zilla Killers, and having fun. 

My collection is small right now, but I'm working on it slowly, my current stumbling block is the leash from the banker, I keep tugging, but she's tugging harder LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> Zilla!
> what were you doing in my super secret special private humidor?...and why is that box already taped closed? i've seen your paycheck,and you can't afford cigars like those with your paper route!
> 
> what?
> he's your friend and he deserve's the best. well...i guess it's alright then...


Damn that Zilla...no matter how hard the Zilla Killas try to protect Ron's stash, they just can't seem to kill the Zilla. So much that Zilla even tricked us and worked with us on this one!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think Ron has spent too much time in the sun......


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

shuckins said:


>





Batista30 said:


> I think Ron has spent too much time in the sun......


I think Zilla has been in way too many movies, completely destroying entire cities and - most importantly - getting away with it. The bad behavior and disregard for others is mainlined into his system now.

Ron, I don't know how you can share a roof with this wacko. I hope you have Mothra's number on speed-dial because you may need an ally if Zilla ever turns his anger towards you.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

shuckins said:


> Zilla!
> what were you doing in my super secret special private humidor?...and why is that box already taped closed? i've seen your paycheck,and you can't afford cigars like those with your paper route!
> 
> what?
> he's your friend and he deserve's the best. well...i guess it's alright then...


That is a hefty looking bomb there Zilla. I hope some day I garner the respect of the people on PUFF like this lucky recipient has.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful! $20 sent.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Seeing the photo and I just start to chuckle to myself. The GF looks over and says "What in the hell is that". My resonpse, "You dont wanna know". LMAO. This is great.

Keith, got your 10 spot today. :thumb:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

you Zilla Killa trying to make your mark on the forums WTG guys


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

shipped it this morning!

zilla giggled all the way to the post office.

there's no telling what he put in the box...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> shipped it this morning!
> 
> zilla giggled all the way to the post office.
> 
> there's no telling what he put in the box...


And there is nothing more terrifying than a giggling Zilla....I hope that everyone out there has reinforced your boxes, just in case. This bomb is going to be huge...the Zilla Killas AND Zilla working together on this one= GAME OVER!

Maybe it is a box of these??


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kipp Wher do you FIND this stuff? :dunno:


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

You guys still need funds to help cover this? If so, someone let me know. Thanks. :thumbsup::tu


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is gonne be EPIC, Thank You Kipp, and Shane, the ZK Leaders. And Big Thanks to the man, Ron !!!!! He cant beat us, so he joined us. lol . Cant wait to see this one Hit !!!!!!!! ZK's !!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> This is gonne be EPIC, Thank You Kipp, and Shane, the ZK Leaders. And Big Thanks to the man, Ron !!!!! He cant beat us, so he joined us. lol . Cant wait to see this one Hit !!!!!!!! ZK's !!!!!


I am in on this and I totally missed this thread for the last two days!! Damn it! Great to know it shipped.....hopefully the crater will be epic!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I think that this month will be rememberd for a long long time.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I cannot wait to see how this one turns out! Maybe next time I will be able to pitch in. :clap2:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Do we have a delivery day yet? Is it today? Can't wait to see the devastation from this one!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Today is the day!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Great job of getting together again boys....I couldn't take part in this one but I am awaiting to see the destruction........:ranger:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Always with us in spirit benny!! ZK for life!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Always with us in spirit benny!! ZK for life!


Oh....don't worry. They haven't seen the last from me Kipp....

ZK 4 LIFE!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Great job of getting together again boys....I couldn't take part in this one but I am awaiting to see the destruction........:ranger:


Yea man it's the thought that counts!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm feeling like a kid on his first day of school. This is the best and worst part. So much anticipation.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ound:ound:ound:

Detonation anywhere yet?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> 
> Detonation anywhere yet?


Would have to check the DC...but staying true with ZK history, this bomb will probably fizzle out and die before it gets to the detonation point. ound:

Should have got in this one Beiber Boy!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

dc# says:
Your item is out for delivery at 9:35 am on April 21, 2011


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Would have to check the DC...but staying true with ZK history, this bomb will probably fizzle out and die before it gets to the detonation point. ound:
> 
> Should have got in this one Beiber Boy!


I don't play with Duds!

I am sure it's fizzled and done by now, probably laying in the bottom of a swamp now :banana:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

shuckins said:


> dc# says:
> Your item is out for delivery at 9:35 am on April 21, 2011


God help whoever is on the receiving end of this bomb . Someone let me know when it's ok to leave my bomb shelter.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I heard the guy didn't even know it was a bomb.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I don't play with Duds!
> :banana:


Wait...you hang with Veeral, right? LMAO


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Wait...you hang with Veeral, right? LMAO


Why yes he does. You know you're dying to come down to Jersey to see how herfing is really done. :rockon:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

They play with pink ponies together.

If you want to herf I would stay in NH! IMHO


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

...and someday you will make it to New England and Keith and I will show you how we get it done up here! I must say that there is no way the Jersey Shore boys can compete with us New Englanders!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I for one would live to go to both places and hang out with you guys!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> ...and someday you will make it to New England and Keith and I will show you how we get it done up here! I must say that there is no way the Jersey Shore boys can compete with us New Englanders!


I don't know, I seem to keep going to jersey. Those guys seem to be the guys actually herfing.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> ...and someday you will make it to New England and Keith and I will show you how we get it done up here! I must say that there is no way the Jersey Shore boys can compete with us New Englanders!


HA! Do you guys smoke cigars like a flute? Do you smoke a Culebra all 3 at once? Do you pour tobasco on the head of your cigar?

Didn't think so! NJ Herf Pink Pony Style!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

djangos said:


> I for one would live to go to both places and hang out with you guys!!


You are banned! :fish:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Noooooooooooo! I am only getting started!!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> You are banned! :fish:


You ban him you'll have to ban me too:fu(been wanting to use this one)


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> You ban him you'll have to ban me too:fu(been wanting to use this one)


ound: 
Thanks for sticking up for me dude! The ponies are running crazy!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Big Bull said:


> You ban him you'll have to ban me too:fu(been wanting to use this one)


Done :llama:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> ound:
> Thanks for sticking up for me dude! The ponies are running crazy!!


Someone needs to stand up to Prancer.....he is destroying mailboxes left and right......with Duct Tape on it.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I wonder if you duct tape your mailbox if it would stand up to a duct tape bomb...I might have just found the secret that will end the Prancing Pony's current run of destruction. The best part is that the Zilla Killas have no weaknesses and will reign terror on Puff for eternity! :evil:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I don't know, I seem to keep going to jersey. Those guys seem to be the guys actually herfing.


:nod: :beerchug:



djangos said:


> Noooooooooooo! I am only getting started!!!


Banned.



Big Bull said:


> You ban him you'll have to ban me too:fu(been wanting to use this one)


No problem. Banned.



djangos said:


> ound:
> Thanks for sticking up for me dude! The ponies are running crazy!!


Banned again.



Big Bull said:


> Someone needs to stand up to Prancer.....he is destroying mailboxes left and right......with Duct Tape on it.


Banned. Anyone else?

That was fun. Let's do it again.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Duck Tape has landed my way this month as well, people are giving me a taste of my own medicine as well LOL! It has been a fun bomb month so far.

I hate being at work though when one lands, my wife calls and says "You have another package" and then I have to sit at work all day and wonder what it is.

DUCK TAPE MONTH CONTINUES!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't believe that any of you Jersey Shore cast members (especially YOU Bitchuation) have the ability to ban people! Nor does any 4 legged pink creature. The Zilla Killas are here, we are taking over and if anyone is going to do the banning it is going to be US! We run this town beeeeeeeotch! ound:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Duck Tape has landed my way this month as well, people are giving me a taste of my own medicine as well LOL! It has been a fun bomb month so far.
> 
> I hate being at work though when one lands, my wife calls and says "You have another package" and then I have to sit at work all day and wonder what it is.
> 
> DUCK TAPE MONTH CONTINUES!


I am hoping that it is a box full of dog turds that you can all puff on at your next "rally"...oh wait, I mean "herf".:llama:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kipp you are now banned as well!

Prancing Ponies 4 Lyfe!

CMON someone post pictures!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I am hoping that it is a box full of dog turds that you can all puff on at your next "rally"...oh wait, I mean "herf".:llama:


Ron Mexico's would be even better!

And don't hate, you will be at the next herf lighting my cigar for me.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Ron Mexico's would be even better!
> 
> And don't hate, you will be at the next herf lighting my cigar for me.


I do believe that we will have a pink pony lighting all of ZK's cigars....and as you light we will compose a little tune for you to sing and it will be called (something like) "Ponies are not worthy".....

:llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kipp keep sending out duds my brother, maybe after 50 or so duds that may equal one Pink Pony!

By the way Kipp, I kind of like your style LOL!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

But.....but.....I thought I wanted to go to both places! Well..... :banplease:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

djangos said:


> But.....but.....I thought I wanted to go to both places! Well..... :banplease:


How are you even still posting?!?!?!?!

Didn't you just get double banned?????


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> How are you even still posting?!?!?!?!
> 
> Didn't you just get double banned?????


He got banned by a pink pony and a pink pony "rider"...it wasn't for real!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

More like 4 times!! Must be a puff miracle!! Look out, people from the Midwest can be very dangerous!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> He got banned by a pink pony and a pink pony "rider"...*it wasn't for real!*


Just like this phantom bomb!

:tease::tease::tease::tease:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Keep on trying.....can't be banned....:wave::fu


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> He got banned by a pink pony and a pink pony "rider"...it wasn't for real!


I'll be the first to admit, my grasp on reality in tenuous at best, but I'm pretty sure I saw it right down at the bottom of the page, if other people saw it, it's real, right?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahh yes...the phantom bomb. It is the bomb that fizzled out and got swamp ass before it even got to its destination. Haha fooled you all, there was no Tat bomb! LMAO


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> More like 4 times!! Must be a puff miracle!! Look out, people from the Midwest can be very dangerous!


Very Very Dangerous!!:fish:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wtf !! I go to work days this week, and i miss all this banter !! Pink Ponies with Pink Pony Riders ?? NE vs NJ ?? Ray likes Kipps style ?? Veeral trying to ban ZK Members ?? Ray is the Bituation ?? Nice !!!!! You Guys Suck !!! This fn thing landed yet ???? :kiss:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Wtf !! I go to work days this week, and i miss all this banter !! Pink Ponies with Pink Pony Riders ?? NE vs NJ ?? Ray likes Kipps style ?? Veeral trying to ban ZK Members ?? Ray is the Bituation ?? Nice !!!!! You Guys Suck !!! This fn thing landed yet ???? :kiss:


Hasn't been confirmed yet. I don't think the target has been on site this afternoon............


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Wtf !! I go to work days this week, and i miss all this banter !! Pink Ponies with Pink Pony Riders ?? NE vs NJ ?? Ray likes Kipps style ?? Veeral trying to ban ZK Members ?? Ray is the Bituation ?? Nice !!!!! You Guys Suck !!! This fn thing landed yet ???? :kiss:


I have confirmation package has been delivered and seen.....oh yeah, Keith, you're banned.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> I have confirmation package has been delivered. and....oh yeah, Keith, you're banned.


Don't worry.....he banned me too:tease:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Your item was delivered at 11:54 am on April 21...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> Your item was delivered at 11:54 am on April 21...


Our item...killas and zilla!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Still no news?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What's going on in here?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> I have confirmation package has been delivered and seen.....oh yeah, Keith, you're banned.


What's with all the banning man!? 

And sweet delivered!! Now we wait for the news on the explosion.....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Must have been another Zilla dud, I know you guys tried hard this time...maybe next round will produce a bang..


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> What's with all the banning man!?
> 
> And sweet delivered!! Now we wait for the news on the explosion.....


Shhhh......we are banned...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Must have been another Zilla dud, I know you guys tried hard this time...maybe next round will produce a bang..


 Baaaaa haaaaa haaaaaaaaa! Think again PONY BOY!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Pics have been posted in the Cigar Bomb thread under "My sincerest thanks to the ZillaKillas"


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/289095-my-sincerest-thanks-zillakillas.html

You are all INSANE!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/289095-my-sincerest-thanks-zillakillas.html
> 
> You are all INSANE!


Funny you say that my GF thinks I need to get professional help for just that reason


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You all need help!!

So will the list of names be made public LOL!?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Names 

Name List...???


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Even tho you banned me I can't see a more deserving member....Hope you enjoy it. If you don't you know where you can send them:loco:


----------

